# My most recent COVID project



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking back on the pic timestamps, this took me 7 months ! Oh well, I had fun.

Don't be shy with comments and (constructive) criticism.

The first pic is of my old East Yard, and the cement factory. I never liked the yard, and finally added an extension to my layout and moved the yard.










This pic is the new track arrangement and industries in place:









And finally the area scenicked.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks good so far !! Although pics 543 and 544 do not show up. This is what I get "The requested page could not be found"


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Ooop.s Just reloaded the three pics.

Thanks bewholeé


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice.


----------

